# Quédate cool



## kunvla

Hola a todos:

¿En qué países se oye decir a los jovenes "Quédate cool" en vez de "Quédate tranquilo"?

Muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludos,


----------



## Julvenzor

Pues, exactamente no conozco semejante despropósito. Con elevada probabilidad, de México para arriba.

Un saludo.


----------



## tongobongo

Te aseguro que en Argentina no. Y si alguien lo usara, probablemente sonaría pedante.


----------



## kunvla

tongobongo said:


> Te aseguro que en Argentina no. Y si alguien lo usara, probablemente sonaría pedante.


Es curioso lo que decís, es que según "El gran diccionario de los argentinos" se usa la palabra _cool_ en Argentina:

*cool* _(__kul) _*1* adj coloquial Que está a la moda y es considerado bueno o agradable: _¡Qué música más cool!_ / _Es un tipo muy cool._§ *2* adj coloquial Aplicado a una persona, que está o suele estar muy tranquila: _Juan es muy cool, no se calienta por nada_.
http://www.clarin.com/diccionario

Saludos,


----------



## flljob

Julvenzor said:


> Pues, exactamente no conozco semejante despropósito. Con elevada probablidad, de México para arriba.
> 
> Un saludo.


Los prejuicios de siempre. En México nunca la he oído.


----------



## tongobongo

kunvla said:


> Es curioso lo que decís, es que según "El gran diccionario de los argentinos" se usa la palabra _cool_ en Argentina:
> 
> *cool* _(__kul) _*1* adj coloquial Que está a la moda y es considerado bueno o agradable: _¡Qué música más cool!_ / _Es un tipo muy cool._§ *2* adj coloquial Aplicado a una persona, que está o suele estar muy tranquila: _Juan es muy cool, no se calienta por nada_.
> http://www.clarin.com/diccionario
> 
> Saludos,



A decir verdad, hasta ahora no he escuchado ninguna de esas frases. Lo que sí he escuchado más frecuentemente, es el uso de "genial" o "buena/o", en vez de "cool". Generalmente, según mi punto de vista, la persona que mezcla el español con el inglés, en Argentina, es visto como una persona pedante. Por eso es que se me hace raro que en el Diario Clarín, aparezcan esos ejemplos. No obstante, no está demás aclarar que quizá solo aparezcan por la gran influencia del idioma inglés a nuestra lengua; pero esto no quiere decir que sea usado en Argentina tan frecuentemente. 

Algunos ejemplos sustituyendo la palabra "cool" por "genial" o "bueno/a":
_¡Qué música más cool!_ = *¡Qué buena música!*
_Es un tipo muy cool = *Es un tipo genial /Es un tipo muy bueno.*_
§ *2* adj coloquial Aplicado a una persona, que está o suele estar muy tranquila: _Juan es muy cool, no se calienta por nada_. *(Ésta frase no la he escuchado nunca).*

De todas formas, sería lindo escuchar la opinión de otro argentino al respecto.


----------



## Julvenzor

flljob said:


> Los prejuicios de siempre. En México nunca la he oído.




No son prejuicios, son inferencias basadas en hechos (al igual que hay quien "aplica a un trabajo"). Resulta lógico que se produzcan estas interferencias entre dos países tan cercanos, cuando el vecino del norte 'goza' de la lengua más influyente del mundo. ¿Que no sucede en México? Pues, me alegro. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Calambur

tongobongo said:


> De todas formas, sería lindo escuchar la opinión de otro argentino al respecto.


He oído "cool" muchas veces, aunque nunca entendí qué querían decir exactamente.
No obstante, y para cualquier otro caso, te recuerdo que la Argentina es _enooorme _-quiero decir que las generalizaciones no sirven-.


----------



## Mate

kunvla said:


> Es curioso lo que decís, es que según "El gran diccionario de los argentinos" se usa la palabra _cool_ en Argentina:
> 
> *cool* _(__kul) _*1* adj coloquial Que está a la moda y es considerado bueno o agradable: _¡Qué música más cool!_ / _Es un tipo muy cool._§ *2* adj coloquial Aplicado a una persona, que está o suele estar muy tranquila: _Juan es muy cool, no se calienta por nada_.
> http://www.clarin.com/diccionario
> 
> Saludos,


En casos como esos, sí usamos _cool_ (en ciertos círculos de Buenos Aires). 

No sucede lo mismo con _quédate o quedate cool_. Para eso decimos _quedate tranqui _o directamente _tranca_. _

Vos tranca que ya vas a ver cómo todo sale bien.

_No diríamos_ "quedate cool" _que ya vas a ver cómo todo [...]


----------



## gabbytaa

flljob said:


> Los prejuicios de siempre. En México nunca la he oído.




Estás en lo correcto, yo tampoco la he escuchado. Por acá tenemos muchas frases relacionadas a "quedarse tranquilo" o "estar tranquilo". Pero esa, como tú bien dices, no la usamos.

Saludos a todos


----------



## kunvla

Mate said:


> En casos como esos, sí usamos _cool_ (en ciertos círculos de Buenos Aires).
> 
> No sucede lo mismo con _quédate o quedate cool_. Para eso decimos _quedate tranqui _o directamente _tranca_. _
> 
> Vos tranca que ya vas a ver cómo todo sale bien.
> 
> _No diríamos_ "quedate cool" _que ya vas a ver cómo todo [...]


Hola, Mate.
Un ejemplo semejante a tu "_Quedate cool_, _que ya vas a ver cómo todo sale bien_" lo he leído en la novela _Informe de París_ (p. 215) escrita por la argentina Paula Wajsman y editada por Editorial de la Flor en 1990:

Abre los ojos. Vuelve a tratar de atraerme y yo me vuelvo a sentar, como un resorte.
—¿Qué te pasa?
Y le cuento todo: la desaparición de la yerba, los muchachos, Didier, él.
—Cool, vieja —eso me dice—. Quedate cool, ya se va a arreglar. —Y se derrumba otra vez.
Le importa un carajo. De mis negocios y de los suyos también.

Saludos,


----------



## Lampiste

Mate said:


> No sucede lo mismo con _quédate o quedate cool_. Para eso decimos _quedate tranqui _o directamente _tranca_. _
> 
> Vos tranca que ya vas a ver cómo todo sale bien.
> 
> _*No diríamos "quedate cool"que ya vas a ver cómo todo* [...]





kunvla said:


> Hola, Mate.
> Un ejemplo semejante a tu "*Quedate cool, que ya vas a ver cómo todo sale bien" lo he leído en la novela Informe de París*(p. 215) escrita por la argentina Paula Wajsman y editada por Editorial de la Flor en 1990:Saludos,




 No he leído esa novela, *Dunvla*, pero por el título deduzco sagazmente  que la autora ha estado viviendo en Francia una temporada .

–¿Y eso qué tiene que ver? –me preguntarás. Pues que puede ser influencia de los franceses, ya que ellos han adoptado el término _*cool*_ como sinónimo de tranquilo (clic).

Quizá la autora en otro pasaje también haya utilizado el adjetivo _*zen*_, por la misma razón (clic).

Saludos.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Lampiste said:


> –¿Y eso qué tiene que ver? –me preguntarás. Pues que puede ser influencia de los franceses, ya que ellos han adoptado el término _*cool*_ como sinónimo de tranquilo (clic).
> .



No hay nada que me haga más infeliz que no ser partícipe de su opinión, mi querido amigo. Pero ¿tánto como para ponerlo en boca de uno de sus personajes, argentino además? Observe que quien lo dice vosea, luego de parisino, _rien de rien_. ¿No le parece?
(Bueno, habrá que leer la novela para comprobar que no se trata de un argentino afincado en París y que ha adaptado ese término, que todo puede ser).
Un saludo afectuoso, como es costumbre.


----------



## kunvla

Hola, Lampiste: 





Lampiste said:


> No he leído esa novela, *Dunvla*, pero por el título deduzco sagazmente  que la autora ha estado viviendo en Francia una temporada .
> 
> –¿Y eso qué tiene que ver? –me preguntarás. Pues que puede ser influencia de los franceses, ya que ellos han adoptado el término _*cool*_ como sinónimo de tranquilo (clic).
> 
> —Y por eso los argentinos lo recogieron en su diccionario, ¿*cool*, no?
> 
> Quizá la autora en otro pasaje también haya utilizado el adjetivo _*zen*_, por la misma razón (clic).
> 
> —El DRAE dice que *zen* era una palabra japonesa pero ahora es más bien española.
> 
> Saludos.


Otros saludos,


----------



## germanbz

Esto lo he encontrado en un foro mexicano:

¿Cual es el origen de la expresión "cool"? _como todos ya saben esta palabra  literalmente quiere decir : frio, fresco, etc. Pero se usa para decir  que algo es genial, wuaw, padre y cosas asi. *Todos la decimos*. Pero de  donde salio.

Cuando te enojas, estás ansioso o algo así, te pones rojo y la  temperatura de tu cuerpo aumenta. Como otra de las respuestas dice -muy  bien documentada, por cierto- *"cool" significa también "relajado" o  "imperturbable"* y estar así pues estas súper bien, o sea "cool", no?_


- Así que tanto como decir que en México no se usa... A poco que uno navega por internet no sólo se ve que si se usa en México, sino que es de amplio uso entre la gente joven o adolescente. Que creo que somos quizá demasiado rápidos para hacernos las víctimas de prejuicios en algunas ocasiones.


----------



## tongobongo

Calambur said:


> He oído "cool" muchas veces, aunque nunca entendí qué querían decir exactamente.
> No obstante, y para cualquier otro caso, te recuerdo que la Argentina es _enooorme _-quiero decir que las generalizaciones no sirven-.



En ningún momento generalizé. Solo dije que si en Argentina alguien lo usara, probablemente sonaría pedante.


----------



## Calambur

tongobongo said:


> En ningún momento generalizé. Solo dije que si en Argentina alguien lo usara, probablemente sonaría pedante.


Hola.
Lo que quise decirte es que cuando decís "en Argentina" es conveniente que delimites el lugar (la, región, la provincia, la ciudad), porque si no parece que la afirmación es válida para todo el territorio del país, y muchas veces no es así -a eso me refería cuando dije "generalizaciones"-.


----------



## Nipnip

germanbz said:


> Que creo que somos quizá demasiado rápidos para hacernos las víctimas de prejuicios en algunas ocasiones.


Y los perpetradores de rampantes generalizaciones y prejuicios disparatados en otras. 

Tal cual lo han dicho los otros foreros, en México no se usa con el sentido que pregunta Kunvla. La palabra "cool" sí es de uso generalizado entre la gente joven, pero no con el sentido de "tranquilo" y mucho menos soldado a ese verbo, significaría tal cual dices: _quédade chido, quédate padre_. Lo cual no tiene ningún sentido práctico.

Así es que Kunvla, en México no se usa esa frase.


----------



## tongobongo

Calambur said:


> Hola.
> Lo que quise decirte es que cuando decís "en Argentina" es conveniente que delimites el lugar (la, región, la provincia, la ciudad), porque si no parece que la afirmación es válida para todo el territorio del país, y muchas veces no es así -a eso me refería cuando dije "generalizaciones"-.



Te entendí muy bien, pero yo dije "en Argentina" porque justamente en ninguna parte del país oí decir a alguien algo como, "Juan es muy cool". El hecho de que esté generalizando es porque, si bien, quizá una o dos personas lo usan, la mayoría de la población no. Por esa razón se podría decir que "generalizo", ya que he viajado mucho por este *enooorme* país y nunca me he encontrado con alguien que usara esa palabra.


----------



## Erreconerre

Julvenzor said:


> Pues, exactamente no conozco semejante despropósito. Con elevada probabilidad, de México para arriba.
> 
> Un saludo.



Dime en qué parte de México, porque para mí es desconocido, y vivo en México.


----------



## Julvenzor

Erreconerre said:


> Dime en qué parte de México, porque para mí es desconocido, y vivo en México.




Vale, de acuerdo, comenté sin fundamento. Disculpen...


----------



## Lampiste

¡Hola!

Ante todo, que no kunvla el pánico. ☺



Lampiste said:


> –¿Y eso qué tiene que ver? –me preguntarás. Pues que puede ser influencia de los franceses, ya que ellos han adoptado el término _*cool*_ como sinónimo de tranquilo (clic).





kunvla said:


> Hola, Lampist*er*: (¡Me has subido de categoría!)
> 
> 
> 
> —Y por eso los argentinos lo recogieron en su diccionario, ¿*cool, no?*
> 
> 
> 
> Otros saludos,
Click to expand...


El hecho de que el diccionario que mencionas lo recoja, no quiere decir que su uso esté generalizado ni mucho menos. No hay más que leer en este hilo lo que opinan al respecto personas argentinas tan cultas como *Mate*, *Tongobongo* y *Calambur*. ¿Y por qué no iba a poder estar la autora de la novela en ese mismo caso antes de viajar a Francia? 

Yo creo que la influencia del entorno es inevitable. ¿Conoces, *Kunvla*, alguna obra de Paula Wajsman anterior a su etapa francesa, en la que utilice el adjetivo _*cool*_ con el sentido de _*tranquilo*_? Si así fuera, borraría mis mensajes inmediatamente. (Porque no tendría sentido mantenerlos cuando alguien niega la mayor, y también... claro, para que el ridículo no se prolongara ad æternum ) 




Lord Darktower said:


> No hay nada que me haga más infeliz que no ser partícipe de su opinión, mi querido amigo.
> El sentimiento es mutuo, *Lord Unilluminatedtower*.
> 
> Pero ¿tánto como para ponerlo en boca de uno de sus personajes, argentino además? Observe que quien lo dice vosea, luego de parisino, _rien de rien_. ¿No le parece?
> (Bueno, habrá que leer la novela para comprobar que no se trata de un argentino afincado en París y que ha adaptado ese término, *que todo puede ser*).
> Un saludo afectuoso, como es costumbre.



Si vale para uno, ha de valer para el otro. Quiero decir que si eso que usted encuentra verosímil respecto al personaje de la novela lo traslada a la autora de la misma, estaremos completamente de acuerdo.

Un saludo afectuoso a ambos, como también es costumbre.


----------



## Nipnip

Julvenzor said:


> Vale, de acuerdo, comenté sin fundamento. Disculpen...



No pasa nada. Quédate cool...


----------



## kunvla

Lampiste said:


> ¡Hola!
> »¡Hola, Lampiste! (Lo de r que sobraba fue una errata de tecleo, ya que e y r están juntas en el teclado alemán)
> 
> Ante todo, que no kunvla el pánico. ☺
> »Nada de eso, estoy tranqui.
> 
> El hecho de que el diccionario que mencionas lo recoja, no quiere decir que su uso esté generalizado ni mucho menos.
> »No  he afirmado que su uso sea generelizado o algo por el estilo.
> 
> No hay más que leer en este hilo lo que opinan al respecto personas argentinas tan cultas como *Mate*, *Tongobongo* y *Calambur*.
> »Y sí  gracias a las opiniones de los foristas argentinos ahora tengo una idea  mejor respecto a su uso o desuso en Argentina.
> 
> ¿Y por qué no iba a poder estar la autora de la novela en ese mismo caso antes de viajar a Francia?
> »Sigo reflexionando.
> 
> Yo creo que la influencia del entorno es inevitable. ¿Conoces, *Kunvla*, alguna obra de Paula Wajsman anterior a su etapa francesa, en la que utilice el adjetivo _*cool*_ con el sentido de _*tranquilo*_? Si así fuera, borraría mis mensajes inmediatamente. (Porque no tendría sentido mantenerlos cuando alguien niega la mayor, y también... claro, para que el ridículo no se prolongara ad æternum )
> »No, no conozco ninguna otra, "Informe de París" era su primera obra.
> 
> Un saludo afectuoso a ambos, como también es costumbre.


Sin embargo, me refería a su uso en el lenguaje de jóvenes, adolescentes, como lo usan, según he averiguado, los jóvenes de Panamá, Cuba, República Dominicana y Puerto Rico.

Un saludo cordial,


----------



## flljob

En México, *algunos *pirrurris la usan para decir que algo está chido, de pelos, de peluche (éstas son las más tradicionales). Pero incluso entre ellos ya es raro oírlo.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Concuerdo con lo que han dicho mis compatriotas. La locución "quédate _cool_" no se usa por acá. 

Y como acaba de decir flljob, el adjetivo _cool _sí lo usan algunas personas (pirrurris, fresas y demás tribus sociales), pero me aviento a decir que es un uso marginal. 

Lo que sí he notado es que algunos boricuas usan ese adjetivo e incluso he visto que lo castellanizan: "eso no está cul".

Y, ya para finalizar, no me parece _cool_ que venga un forero que no es mexicano a decir y, más aún, a generalizar que sí lo usamos porque, no sé por qué motivo, se puso a revisar en Internet y basó su afirmación en un sitio bastante cuestionable como _Yahoo answers_...

Un saludo.


----------



## Nipnip

Acabo de regresar del cine, la subtitulación de la peli hablaba del "tío 'cool'", así tal cual. La película es obviamente de distribución nacional.


----------



## kunvla

Nipnip said:


> Acabo de regresar del cine, la subtitulación de la peli hablaba del "tío 'cool'", así tal cual. La película es obviamente de


Acabo de consultar el _Diccionario del español de México_, dirigido por Luis Fernando Lara, El Colegio de México, 2010:

*cool* adj m y f, sing y pl (Se pronuncia _cúl_) _(Popular)_​*1* Que es fresco, relajado y despreocupado: “Aquel individuo y yo nos volvimos a encontrar en uno que otro evento social, y yo jugaba a la chava _cool_ que sabía manejar muy bien la situación”, “La baronesa Schneider me acompañó a la primera función, a la que asistí emocionadísimo, casi alucinando, pero según yo muy _cool_ y valemadres”.​*2* Que es bueno, agradable o atractivo: “Hay lugares en la ciudad de México conocidos por ser buenos, bonitos y baratos. Tal es el caso de un pequeño pero muy _cool_ restaurante-bar, ubicado en la muy de moda colonia Roma”, “La señal puede definirse como _cool_ y sexy. Su programación mostrará sólo lo mejor del entretenimiento, la diversión y las tendencias”.​
Saludos,


----------



## S.V.

Hola, Kunvla. Sí, una década después, parece más común. El CORPES tiene otras, que también podrías oír aquí.

 2020 Hond. Gracias por crear un personaje tan cool que nos motiva día a día
2019 Arg. BotaSoho, ya que para muchos es el barrio más cool de Rio, donde se multiplican los restaurantes
2019 Esp. Nada hay más cool en el orbe que escuchar a Frank Zappa en la morgue
2016 Chile Creo que se trata de un personaje muy cool. Es creativa, pinta, pasa su vida en

Ves alguna congelada en el plural, _esos dibujos animados son oficialmente cool y no sólo infantiles_. Suena un poco rota. Parece que sería menor la resistencia al estar aislado. _Están bien cool_, en vez de _unos hombres muy cool_ (modif. direct. al sustantivo o tras _ser_).


----------



## kunvla

Hola, S.V. Qué placer de volver a leerte. 

@S.V., entretanto, también aquí en Alemania se usa mucho el anglisismo 'cool', así pues dentro de una u otra década más nos entendemos todos sin ningún diccionario. 

Saludos,


----------



## S.V.

Algún niño chiquito te dice _bai_, en vez de_ adiós_, y luego te escriben una tesis.  El español ha pasado por más. Ojalá que estés bien.


----------



## juanjorel

Cool se usa/escucha todavía por estos lares, aunque ya no tanto como antes, se instaló en la década del 90/2000, arriesgaría a decir que en gran medida por influencia de Beavis and Butt-head, era un latiguillo de los personajes y pegó mucho en aquella la época.

Lo que nunca escuché es "quedate cool", eso sí que no.


----------



## Rocko!

La expresión “cool” sí se usa en México. La que creo no es una expresión generalizada es “quédate cool”. Yo diría a manera de crítica “quedarse muy cool” o “quedarse bien cool”, pero ya es otra cosa:

—_Yo me quedé muy preocupado por el tremendo problema, mientras que él se quedó muy cool_ (o bien cool).

También creo que decir _cool_ estuvo muy de moda años atrás en México y ahora ha cedido un poco su lugar a otras palabras.


----------



## jilar

Yo no la uso, pero cuando la he visto usada (o sea, hay gente que sí la usa) se puede sustituir con lo que yo diría "guay", o siendo más formales, "genial" o conceptos semejantes.



kunvla said:


> Tal es el caso de un pequeño pero muy _cool_ restaurante-bar


Como antes incluso hubo la moda de emplear palabras, del inglés obviamente, como "chic".

No hay necesidad, pero "los modernos" (por llamarlos de algún modo, sin ofensa ninguna) quieren dar la nota o hacer ver que tienen mundo/cultura. ¿O acaso no encontrarán una palabra con larga tradición y bien conocida entre hispanohablantes que sirva igual?

Supongo que las causas de tales incorporaciones son demasiado complejas como para explicarlas en una simple línea.


----------



## jilar

kunvla said:


> *cool* adj m y f, sing y pl (Se pronuncia _cúl_)


Luego hay otra cuestión, si se adaptará o no al castellano según su pronunciación.
Mientras se escriba "cool" y se diga/kul/ (se escribiría CUL, sobra la tilde en la nota citada) nadie la puede considerar una palabra del español.
Fútbol es español, pero no _football_.


----------



## Océano Neutral

Julvenzor said:


> Pues, exactamente no conozco semejante despropósito. Con elevada probabilidad, de México para arriba.


¡Totalmente de acuerdo!


----------



## Océano Neutral

flljob said:


> Los prejuicios de siempre. En México nunca la he oído.


¿Pero qué te hace pensar que sea prejuicio? Quizá lo dijo por la cercanía de México a EEUU y el tan mencionado "Spanglish".


----------



## kunvla

kunvla said:


> Abre los ojos. Vuelve a tratar de atraerme y yo me vuelvo a sentar, como un resorte.
> —¿Qué te pasa?
> Y le cuento todo: la desaparición de la yerba, los muchachos, Didier, él.
> —_Cool_, vieja —eso me dice—. Quedate _cool_, ya se va a arreglar. —Y se derrumba otra vez.
> Le importa un carajo. De mis negocios y de los suyos también.


Lo que entonces me salió mal es que no lo puse en cursiva como lo hizo la autora.

El _Diccionario del español actual_ (M. Seco & al., Aguilar, 2011) lo recoge también:
*cool* (_inglés; pronunciación corriente_, /kul/, _plural normal, invariable_) _adj_ *1* [Jazz] en que se restringe el papel de la emoción y la improvisación. _También nombre masculino_. ‖ _MHi_ 5.64, 20: Charlot .. asiste cada noche a la resurrección del _be-bop_, del _cool_, del _ragtime_ .. y lo contempla todo dulcemente, melancólicamente, porque el jazz y él son hermanos de época. ‖ _ElM_ 22.5.03, 56: Rubén García .. bebe del _dub_ jamaicano, el jazz más _cool_ y el _funk_ sideral.​*2* (_juv_) Que está a la última moda. _También nombre, referido a personas_. ‖ _SPaís_ 3.9.00, 2: Aparece la gigantesca noria, lo más _cool_ que London ofrece en la actualidad. ‖ _SAbc_ 13.6.04, 90: El hotel Pachá. Ibiza. El más 'cool' de la isla. ‖ _SPaís_ 6.12.03, 6: Los _cool_ se prueban ropa en Abercrombie.​*3* (_juv_) Estupendo o muy bueno. ‖ Forges _País_ 5.12.04, 14: —¡Qué cool! ¡Es armani línea chapeau? —No; es Ikea línea papelera. ‖ _SPaís_ 24.4.04c: Leary se enfrenta a todos esos peligros con ingenio, gallardía y actitud cool.​
Y el Diccionario de americanismos (ASALE, 2010:
*cool*. (Voz inglesa). ​    I.  1.    adj. _EU, Ni, Pa, PR, Ve, Ec, Pe, Bo, Ch, Ur; CR_, p.u. | juv. Muy bueno, bonito o agradable.​        2.    adv. _EU, Ni, Pa, PR, Pe, Ch, Ur; CR, Bo_, p.u. | juv. Muy bien, estupendamente.​        3.    adj. _EU, Ho, Ni, Bo, Ur_. juv. Referido a un evento o espectáculo, excelente, fenomenal.​
Saludos,


----------



## Océano Neutral

kunvla said:


> Y el Diccionario de americanismos (ASALE, 2010:
> *cool*. (Voz inglesa).  I. 1. adj. _EU, Ni, Pa, PR, Ve, Ec, Pe, Bo, Ch, Ur; CR_, p.u. | juv. Muy bueno, bonito o agradable. 2. adv. _EU, Ni, Pa, PR, Pe, Ch, Ur; CR, Bo_, p.u. | juv. Muy bien, estupendamente. 3. adj. _EU, Ho, Ni, Bo, Ur_. juv. Referido a un evento o espectáculo, excelente, fenomenal.


La traducción está perfecta en cuanto a los americanismos.

Pero:
👉 _"Quédate cool, ya se va a arreglar"._ En español no tiene ningún sentido, al menos yo nunca en mi vida lo había leído hasta ahora.

En cambio:
👉_ Cool, vieja_... Sí tiene más sentido y aplica perfectamente según los americanismos.


----------

